

Ask HN: Meetup in SF for YC rejects - freshfunk

Let's face it. You still think your idea is great and has legs but you didn't get your seed funding.<p>How about we all meetup? It would be beneficial to meet people in the community to share ideas, find partnerships and be a support group. If there's critical mass, it can be a sort of weekly happy hour/coffee thing that's a good excuse to get out of the house and interacting with people again.<p>Anybody interested?<p>(Edit: I created the event. RSVP if interested. Date and place are TBD.)<p>http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=401254911062
======
ww520
This is a great idea. Love to meet with fellow entrepreneur. You can use
<http://www.meetup.com/> for arrangement.

~~~
freshfunk
OK here's the event.

<http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=401254911062>

~~~
jaredhansen
I'm in. Looking forward to meeting whoever shows up.

------
stevederico
if you make this on a weekend, you might get more people to make it up the
city. I would love to attend, either way.

~~~
freshfunk
Sweet. Add yourself to the RSVP as further discussion will continue there.

------
ryanjmo
Sweet, this sounds like fun!

------
p6
All the YC rejects should pool their money, pick the best rejected idea, and
start a company.

